# earty ambient that is darken and border on new age genra please listen to this gem!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have Cindytalk from scotland early work the wind is strong and camouflage heart, wright now im re-visiting the wind is strong, quite strong ambient stuff for the years it was made,, eccletic, esoteric, mystiical.

And that it i dont care about later Cindytalk :tiphat: (except in this worlld double album).


----------

